# Sausage cheese biscuit



## DiBaca

Hola a todos: 

Alguien sabe cómo se le llama a este tipo de "sánduich": 


 

En inglés, o por lo menos en este caso, le llaman "Sausage cheese biscuit". Estoy traduciendo el menú de una escuela y no sé si debería traducirlo o dejarlo en inglés. 


Alguna idea. 


Mil gracias


----------



## gengo

DiBaca said:


> Alguien sabe cómo se le llama a este tipo de "sánduich"
> 
> En inglés, o por lo menos en este caso, le llaman "Sausage cheese biscuit".



As you see in the photo, there is an ampersand there:  Sausage & cheese biscuit.  Without the "and," it isn't grammatical.

You probably know that many food words are culture specific and therefore cannot be translated.  Enchilada, spaghetti, sushi, and fondue are all foreign words that are used in English because we have no other way to refer to those foods.  I think the same probably applies to this meaning of "biscuit," which I believe is a food that is eaten primarily in the US.  In the UK, biscuit means something else, and I've never seen an American biscuit in Mexico or any of the other Spanish-speaking countries I've visited.

Therefore, I recommend you leave it in English and add a description if necessary.  If this is being served in an American school, many of the Spanish-speaking kids probably already know the word biscuit from McDonald's and the like.


----------



## Magazine

_Sándwich de salchicha con queso

la ortografía es aceptada por la RAE. _


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> _Sándwich de salchicha con queso_



The problem with that is that it doesn't indicate that a biscuit is used in place of bread, which is an important part of the name.  In both Spanish and English, a sandwich/sándwich/torta/etc. is usually made with bread of some kind, either sliced bread or a roll.  Also, a biscuit is considerably smaller than normal sandwich bread.

It's like translating _quesadilla_ as "cheese sandwich."  It's basically correct, but it misses the whole idea at the same time.


----------



## User With No Name

gengo said:


> I've never seen an American biscuit in Mexico


Actually, I have seen some in Mexico, mainly at McDonald's, Burger King, etc. Called "biscuit."

I agree about leaving the word as it is.


----------



## sarah_

Para mí sandwich es con sliced bread. Y salchicha es siempre del tipo wurst.

Por sandwich de salchicha con queso, yo entiendo esto:





Lo de la foto de DiBaca parece más una hamburguesa, pero el panecillo tampoco es el típico de una burger, ¿no? Habláis de biscuit. No se aprecia mucho, pero el pan parece menos blando. Eso por aquí no lo conocemos.


----------



## gengo

User With No Name said:


> Actually, I have seen some in Mexico, mainly at McDonald's, Burger King, etc. Called "biscuit."



I never went to those places when I lived in Mexico, because I was living with families and ate in their home.  But of course you're right that such places would have these biscuits.  KFC as well.  However, I can't imagine that American-style biscuits are made in the typical home in Latin America or Spain.

And Sarah, please stop posting photos that make me drool with hunger!


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> And Sarah, please stop posting photos that make me drool with hunger!


Jajajajaja. Ok, Ok.


----------



## S.V.

Also agree that's not a sándwich, in Spanish.


----------



## Mr.Dent

I agree. I have never found a suitable translation for an American biscuit.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I'll give a few options to see if native speakers find them appropriate: panecillo, galleta salada, magdalena salada.

There are also other threads on the American usage of biscuit, by the way.
Forum thread titles for "biscuit" - WordReference.com


----------



## Marsianitoh

Mr.Dent said:


> I agree. I have never found a suitable translation for an American biscuit.


I'm afraid there isn't, American biscuits are similar to British scones but unlike those they are mainly used in savoury dishes. They are made using baking powder and not yeast, so they are very different from bread. I wouldn't translate it.
TheCrociato, I'm sorry, your suggestions don't work. An American biscuit is not a " panecillo", it's got nothing to do with bread (it is used instead of bread; you see,  their greatest advantage over bread is that it takes much less time to bake biscuits than bread, you don't have to wait for the dough to leaven, so I imagine that back in the day, when everybody had to bake their own bread, biscuits were a convenient alternative. Nowadays I guess, eating them instead of bread it's just a question of whether you like them or not). "Galleta" is  definitely something different, biscuits in British English, are what we in Spain call " galletas"(the ones we have for breakfast, for instance), but as you can see in the picture, American biscuits are totally different. And " magdalena" ( Fairy cake, cup cake, muffin, but the cake like type, not the bread like ) doesn't work either, the texture is different.


----------



## Mr.Dent

TheCrociato91 said:


> I'll give a few options to see if native speakers find them appropriate: panecillo, galleta salada, magdalena salada.
> 
> There are also other threads on the American usage of biscuit, by the way.
> Forum thread titles for "biscuit" - WordReference.com



panecillo  -- usually a roll
galleta salada -- cracker
magdalena salada -- savory muffin 
None of these are American biscuits; there is no suitable translation for an American biscuit.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Marsianitoh said:


> TheCrociato, I'm sorry, your suggestions don't work.





Mr.Dent said:


> None of these are American biscuits; there is no suitable translation for an American biscuit.



Well, I tried . Thank you.


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> None of these are American biscuits; there is no suitable translation for an American biscuit.





gengo said:


> The problem with that is that it doesn't indicate that a biscuit is used in place of bread,



Tenéis razón, esto no existe por aquí, no tiene traducción posible.

Lo cierto es que pensé que era pan tipo hamburguesa. Si hablamos de bicuits...siempre pienso en galletas, pero nada que ver, claro.


----------



## jilar

En estos casos tiene que haber un valiente que invente 

Biscata de salchiqueso.

Bis (biscuit) + cata (bocata)


Dicho eso, el _biscuit_ este no deja de ser un bollo o bollito. Más concretamente un mollete.
Y en conjunto un bocadillo.

En la etimología de biscuit en inglés anotan:
U.S. sense of "small, round soft bun" is recorded from 1818.


----------



## Marsianitoh

jilar said:


> Dicho eso, el _biscuit_ este no deja de ser un bollo o bollito. Más concretamente un mollete.
> Y en conjunto un bocadillo.


No, un biscuit americano no es un mollete, un mollete ( en España) es un tipo de pan ( hecho con levadura de pan o masa madre) y un biscuit no es pan ( se hace con levadura química tipo Royal), son muy diferentes.
Aquí no tenemos, por eso no se puede traducir como tantas otras preparaciones culinarias. En este caso " sausage" tampoco es lo que nosotros llamaríamos "salchicha", se trata más bien de una hamburguesa/ filete ruso de carne picada de cerdo con especias.


----------



## jilar

O sea, ¿la masa de ese biscuit estadounidense es más semejante al bizcocho que al pan?
¿O es como el pan industrial de hamburguesas, perritos, ...?

Lo de mollete lo recordé por ver las traducciones de _bun_, y este, bun, lo emplean para dar una explicación del concepto en la página de su etimología, de biscuit.

Lo de bollo o bollito más que nada es por su aspecto o forma, sin entrar en ingredientes y elaboración precisa.
Hay muchos tipos de bollos, los que son como el pan de comer, los hechos en repostería, ... Y, claro, si queremos entrar a detallar los procesos, así como todos y cada uno de sus ingredientes, habría que tener una palabra para cualquier posible variación en alguno de ellos.

Los productos de esa caja que vemos no dejan de ser bocadillos, de mayor o menor tamaño, con un tipo de masa u otra, ... y con unos u otros ingredientes. El concepto bocadillo no entra en concretar tipos de masas, ingredientes, procesos, ... sino en que es algo que se come a bocados, mientras se sujeta con las manos. Y esas manos no se pringan por tener el bocadillo un elemento como sería un bollo (del tipo que sea).


Añadir que en la caja incluyen la palabra "sandwiches" en inglés. Y no queda otra que entenderlo como bocata, bocadillo. Porque vemos que no es lo que entendemos por aquí como sándwich (tiene que ser con pal de molde). En este paquete, el "pan" usado es lo que los estadounidenses conocen como "biscuit", en fin , un bollo (sin complicarnos).

Y si no existe, ya lo dije, hay que inventar. ¿O es que ahora vamos a incorporar biscuit entendido de ese modo, como los bollos estadounidenses, cuando ya lo tenemos para las galletas (por los británicos)?


Al final volveremos a Babel


----------



## Marsianitoh

No es ni como un bizcocho, ni como un panecillo industrial de hamburguesa, es más denso, se parece a los scones. Pero Jilar, si no sabes cómo es, ¿estás traduciendo tan solo por la foto?
¿ "Bocadillo" o "hamburguesa/ hamburguesita"? Porque a lo más parecido que tenemos por aquí a lo que se ve en la foto le llamamos "hamburguesa"?
Volviendo a " biscuit", en España, en gastronomía, el nombre ya se utiliza pero no "para las galletas, por los británicos" ( no entiendo eso que dices, los británicos les llaman biscuits a las galletas, nosotros no) sino para un postre ¿Helado o Biscuit? ¿Biscuit o Helado? | ellaboratoriogastronomico.com

El mundo de la cocina está lleno de términos que no se traducen, si empezamos a traducir a la brava provocamos confusión.
En este caso además todavía tiene menos sentido, porque como apuntaba Gengo, tratándose del menú de un cole americano los críos saben perfectamente qué es un "biscuit".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Una precisión: el _biscuit_ es lo que, en términos estrictamente culinarios, se podría denominar  panecillo o bollito de *pan rápido*.  

Evidentemente, un engorro a la hora de traducirlo para un menú escolar.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Athos de Tracia said:


> Una precisión: el _biscuit_ es lo que, en términos estrictamente culinarios, se podría denominar  panecillo o bollito de *pan rápido*.
> 
> Evidentemente, un engorro a la hora de traducirlo para un menú escolar.


En castellano eso suena a traducción literal de " quick bread" Quick bread - Wikipedia,  no dudo que se use ( en # 12 ya explicaba que se hace sin levadura de panadería, sin fermentar). En cualquier caso,  tampoco tengo ninguna duda de que al común de los mortales en España "un bollito de pan rápido" no le dice nada, y que al que sabe qué es un American biscuit ( porque ha estado allí, por ejemplo,  o a los niños del colegio ese que viven allí) , si le pones en un menú sin foto " hamburguesa de cerdo en bollito de pan rápido" no saben a qué te refieres.
Edit: Como me imaginaba, lo llaman " biscuit de salchicha" , aquí un par de ejemplos https://images.app.goo.gl/whpwhpJWho14L1WeogK8
Google Image Result for https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/lookaside/crawler/media/?media_id=1187056468114729


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Creo que me he explicado mal. Simplemente quería señalar lo que es un _biscuit_  que se hace a partir de masa rápida y, en mi caso, no he hecho ninguna traducción literal, te lo puedo asegurar.

Yo también dejaría _biscuit_ sin traducir en el contexto de Dibaca pero coincido con jilar en cuanto a buscar alguna traducción más o menos satisfactoria.


jilar said:


> Lo de bollo o bollito más que nada es por su aspecto o forma, sin entrar en ingredientes y elaboración precisa.
> Hay muchos tipos de bollos, los que son como el pan de comer, los hechos en repostería, ... Y, claro, si queremos entrar a detallar los procesos, así como todos y cada uno de sus ingredientes, habría que tener una palabra para cualquier posible variación en alguno de ellos.



No entiendo el motivo de rechazar como posibles traducciones bollo, panecillo e incluso mollete o bollo"tipo mollete" sobre todo para el español de a pie.



jilar said:


> Y si no existe, ya lo dije, hay que inventar.



Exacto. De un tiempo a esta parte, circula el "bollete" que, bromas aparte, me parece muy buena ocurrencia para "biscuit".

Por cierto, en México, parece ser que se utiliza la voz *bisquet:*

Bisquet ⋆ Larousse Cocina


----------



## Marsianitoh

Muerde un mollete español y un biscuit y entenderás la diferencia. Puedes dejar " biscuit" y explicar que un biscuit es "una especie de bollito de pan sin fermentar" , ahí de acuerdo. Pero traducir " pan tipo mollete relleno de..." yo no lo haría, por ejemplo mi marido detesta la textura de los biscuits, si pide eso y se encuentra un biscuit se mosquea.
Por otra parte, y esto es una apreciación absolutamente personal, todos esos nombres de platos regionales y por ende la comida que representan,  son elementos de una cultura que merece la pena conservar. El que no sabe lo que es,  pregunta y aprende.
Luego si un plato en concreto se populariza en otra cultura el nombre de acaba asimilando ( como parece que han hecho los mexicanos con bisquet). Un ejemplo es la " bullabesa", usamos bullabesa, no ponemos en la carta " plato de pescado entre una sopa y un suquet". Una pizza es más o menos una empanada sin tapa con queso o una coca, pero le llamamos pizza.
Y a los baos les llamamos baos no " bollos de pan cocido al vapor" ( aunque eso puede ser una coletilla añadida a modo de explicación)


----------



## Ballenero

De acuerdo, no hay una traducción definitiva.
Pero es necesario advertir que aunque  hoy en día haya caído en el olvido, ya tenemos una palabra para esto.
Cualquier aficionado a la historia, en especial sobre navegación, temas marítimos, viajes y emigración (sobre todo a América, a hacer las Américas) ha leído alguna vez a cerca de la alimentación a bordo y entre los productos que se consumían destaca siempre  "*la galleta*".
Y digo siempre porque cuando aparece, va siempre acompañado de una explicación para indicar que no se trataba de una galleta como la conocemos hoy, no era una "galleta maría", era una especie de pan duro que muchas veces había que mojarlo en vino porque era la única bebida fiable en aquellos largos viajes, nadie bebía agua porque se corrompía y era fuente de enfermedades, incluso los niños, todos bebían vino.
El caso es que aquellos emigrantes al desembarcar en aquellas tierras, llevaron consigo el recuerdo de aquel alimento que tomaron durante el viaje y, por lo que veo, en las zonas anglófonas mantuvieron viva la receta, cosa que no ocurrió en los lugares de origen porque seguramente era considerado un pan de baja calidad, un pan de viaje.
Que encaja perfectamente en ese otro viaje que en la historia de los Estados Unidos, por lo del Destino Manifiesto, fue la Conquista del Oeste.


----------



## sarah_

¡Es cierto, Ballenero! Hermosa aportación. Me ha gustado mucho 
Yo eso lo conozco como "galletas de barco" o ship's biscuits


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> De acuerdo, no hay una traducción definitiva.
> Pero es necesario advertir que aunque  hoy en día haya caído en el olvido, ya tenemos una palabra para esto.
> Cualquier aficionado a la historia, en especial sobre navegación, temas marítimos, viajes y emigración (sobre todo a América, a hacer las Américas) ha leído alguna vez a cerca de la alimentación a bordo y entre los productos que se consumían destaca siempre  "*la galleta*".
> Y digo siempre porque cuando aparece, va siempre acompañado de una explicación para indicar que no se trataba de una galleta como la conocemos hoy, no era una "galleta maría", era una especie de pan duro que muchas veces había que mojarlo en vino porque era la única bebida fiable en aquellos largos viajes, nadie bebía agua porque se corrompía y era fuente de enfermedades, incluso los niños, todos bebían vino.
> El caso es que aquellos emigrantes al desembarcar en aquellas tierras, llevaron consigo el recuerdo de aquel alimento que tomaron durante el viaje y, por lo que veo, en las zonas anglófonas mantuvieron viva la receta, cosa que no ocurrió en los lugares de origen porque seguramente era considerado un pan de baja calidad, un pan de viaje.
> Que encaja perfectamente en ese otro viaje que en la historia de los Estados Unidos, por lo del Destino Manifiesto, fue la Conquista del Oeste.


Sí, las galletas de barco ( hardtackHardtack - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) , pero aquellas eran duras como piedras ( se les llamaba "tooth dullers", imaginate...)y se cocían dos veces o más  ( de ahí  bis- cuit) para que duraran más Cómo se Alimentaban Los Marineros En El Siglo XV? La Comida y bebida. Tipo las regañás.
Pero quién sabe, a lo mejor tienen que ver con estas " biscuits".


----------



## jilar

Ah, las galletas marineras. Yo hará un par de años o así que las descubrí.

Curioso.


Marsianitoh, con lo de biscuit que decía usamos por aquí, me refiero a las cajas de ciertas galletas, que sí, están en la sección de las galletas y tal, pero en la caja se lee perfectamente biscuits (destacando y en grande, esto es, el cliente es lo primero que ve)


----------



## Marsianitoh

jilar said:


> Marsianitoh, con lo de biscuit que decía usamos por aquí, me refiero a las cajas de ciertas galletas, que sí, están en la sección de las galletas y tal, pero en la caja se lee perfectamente biscuits (destacando y en grande, esto es, el cliente es lo primero que ve)


Debe de ser algo que tenéis en Galicia, aquí en los supermercados no tenemos un tipo de galleta al que llamemos "biscuit" y que lleve ese nombre escrito tan grande en la caja ( "Cookies" sí, de eso sí tenemos) . Lo más cercano que se me ocurre son las galletas de importación en la sección de productos internacionales, que como vienen en su embalaje original pues sí, pone " rich tea biscuits", " custard creams", " shortbread" etc. pero no son de uso general.
De ese tipo los únicod términos que han pasado a la sección de galletas general y al vocabulario común son las "digestive" y las "cookies" ( ¿no te estarás confundiendo con estas?) . Aquí nadie dice cuando está haciendo la compra " vete al pasillo de las galletas y coge unas biscuits". Desde luego nosotros no hemos incorporado  el término biscuit para las galletas,  ( o para unas galletas específicas , que es a lo que en realidad te referías si no te entiendo mal).


----------



## Mr.Dent

The only American biscuits you can find in a supermarket are in the frozen section and are ready-to bake. Already baked biscuits get stale in a day or so (the ones we bake at home). Their shelf life isn't long enough for them to be viable. But if you would like to try them (They are delicious), here is a link to a typical recipe that also includes some very important tips and a video. Click
Once you have the basic recipe down you can experiment with delicious modifications such as adding  sharp cheddar, herbs and spices, honey. I love homemade biscuits and they are easy to make.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Mr.Dent said:


> The only American biscuits you can find in a supermarket are in the frozen section and are ready-to bake. Already baked biscuits get stale in a day or so (the ones we bake at home). Their shelf life isn't long enough for them to be viable. But if you would like to try them (They are delicious), here is a link to a typical recipe that also includes some very important tips and a video. Click
> Once you have the basic recipe down you can experiment with delicious modifications such as adding  sharp cheddar, herbs and spices, honey. I love homemade biscuits and they are easy to make.


I'll try this recipe, mine never rise as they should! Thanks!


----------



## Xamayca

Aunque esto me suena a una palabra inventada, en países como uruguayo, les dicen escones a los biscuits tipos estadounidenses.


----------



## DiBaca

Veo que se abrió un debate muy interesante, pero, en conclusión, la mejor opción sería dejarlo en inglés, ¿cierto?


----------



## Marsianitoh

DiBaca said:


> Veo que se abrió un debate muy interesante, pero, en conclusión, la mejor opción sería dejarlo en inglés, ¿cierto?


En mi opinión sí, yo así veo que lo utilizan en publicidadBiscuit con Queso, Huevo, Salchicha, Papas Hashbrown y Café.  o investigar cómo de extendido está el uso de " bisquet" que encontró Athos. Tú hablas español de México ¿a ti te suena?


----------



## DiBaca

Marsianitoh said:


> En mi opinión sí, o investigar cómo de extendido está el uso de " bisquet" que encontró Athos. Tú hablas español de México ¿a tí te suena?


Para ser honesto, no. Nunca había escuchado esa palabra, pero eso no le quita que no se use en algunas regiones. Por si las dudas lo dejaré en inglés.


----------



## Marsianitoh

DiBaca said:


> Para ser honesto, no. Nunca había escuchado esa palabra, pero eso no le quita que no se use en algunas regiones. Por si las dudas lo dejaré en inglés.


Mira el link de una cadena de restaurantes en México que acabo de añadir, utilizan " biscuit".


----------

